# Ashera... Possibly NSFW



## PhillipM

-


----------



## Mach0

Helllllllllllo Nurse!


----------



## DannyLewis

Very pretty model. Nice photo's, I like these black and whites. Everything you have posted has been very nice work....


----------



## e.rose

Beautiful!  Love the lighting!


----------



## Mully

Great quality... nice B&W tones


----------



## Derrel

Wow...that second shot is a humdinger!


----------



## spacefuzz

Really nicely done, love the tones & clarity. What is your lighting setup?


----------



## Ysarex

I'm seconding Derrel!


----------



## PhillipM

spacefuzz said:


> Really nicely done, love the tones & clarity. What is your lighting setup?



Simple lighting.

AB800 w/beauty dish for her.
AB400 w/grid for b/g
AB400 w/sb for hair/slight kick camera right


----------



## EIngerson

Stunning!


----------



## Rgollar

Awesome pictures


----------



## Heitz

This picture makes me aspire.


----------



## O'Rork

Hmmmm, a photo or two that insight action. That's IT! I'm moving to Tennessee.


----------



## KmH

+1 on #2. Nice light in both.

Both are OK for this forum.


----------



## keith foster

I love the both!  They are both tonally perfect for B&W conversion.  I can't find a thing wrong with either shot.


----------



## timor

Fine job. Pleasure or business ?


----------



## cgipson1

Lovely! nice lighting, great outfit and poses, and a gorgeous model!


----------



## ColorExperts

Mind blowing shot excellent lighting i like her both shot !!


----------



## pic_chick

OHHH Wow they are great the lighting b&w her everything is just wow.


----------



## Nau

Beautyfull


----------



## PhillipM

Appreciate it folks.  She was a real trooper.  She drove 2.5 hours to get here, all the while sick with the flu, which if I had known that, I would have told her to stay at home.  I think she wants to come back in for another round......  We just have to figure out what we're going to shoot first.  She just had her 2nd child back earlier this year.

*Timor:* Both


----------



## Parker219

Very nice work.  If she comes back for round 2 can you pm me the definitely nsfw pics?  Ha. 

Some people find a way to mess up even with a pretty model, but you did a very good job with this lighting.


----------



## timor

PhillipM said:


> *Timor:* Both


 I know, such a business is a pleasure.


----------



## PhillipM

A different shot and edit


----------



## timor

Beauty.


----------



## deeky

I have to ask - of the first two shots, she seems to be in the same outfit, and yet the first doesn't show the larger, flesh-toned cups.  Is the removal of them post work?  If so, WOW!  That's some great post.  If it's a choice in wardrobe, the third shot in particular makes me say 'go without'.  (And yes, I'm trying to be objective to the work, not just a booby-chaser.)


----------



## Sarmad

There's nothing wrong with either shot, Black and white makes it more aspiring!


----------



## PhillipM

Thanks

Yep, I didn't like the flesh toned cups so they were replaced with the lace.  Just didn't take the time in the last one, hence the B/W version too.


----------

